# Steelhead still on their beds in the Rifle.W pics



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Saw atleast 8 fish in on three beds in a 50 yards.I got this spawned out hen and my buddy got 2 males whis I didnt have to work all week I would be floatin down the river in my canoe.[url=http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/109691][/URL]


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep those posts up and there won't be anymore fish on beds.


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

sweet nice fish


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice job on the fish, and keep the reports coming!!!


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish. What did she hit?


----------



## Cramer1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice steel, good to hear some are still around, going to the Rifle today, not really for steel, just trout fishing, but may take steelhead rod just in case. I fished the Betsie second day of trout season and fishing was poor for steel, not very good for trout either, water was still very cold.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Davey Boy said:


> Keep those posts up and there won't be anymore fish on beds.


Or, as the lyrics from a Paul McCartney song says . . . "Let 'em be".


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Great job on the fish. I bet that she made a good meal.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Davey Boy said:


> Keep those posts up and there won't be anymore fish on beds.


BINGO, we have a winner. Good luck finding a place to park next time around. "LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS"


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

It's no secret the fish are late this year and yes, they do spawn in rivers. No secrets there. By the way, the water is wet too.


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Why not share the REAL report I cant stand people who act like they own all the fish in the river.I will give honest reports because just because you know where they are at dont mean u can get a hook in them.:lol:


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope you didn't think I was talking about you Panther. It was a tongue and cheek to people who may think you're giving away some great secret. If an online post causes people to clock out of work early and flock to the river in droves to catch a spawning fish SOMEWHERE in the river, then I have a post too. "There are no more fish in the Rifle river and never will be. No need for anyone to ever fish it again." There, now I should have the river to myself if this theory holds true. Keep up the reports PantherMartin, I enjoy them and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

love the hat!!! but my DR. told me to lay off the DEW.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

PantherMartin said:


> Why not share the REAL report I cant stand people who act like they own all the fish in the river.I will give honest reports because just because you know where they are at dont mean u can get a hook in them.:lol:



As always thanks for the report Panther. I like seeing and hearing about them the only problem is it makes me miss the cottage even more.
Just so everyone knows there are no Walleye in the Detroit River or Saginaw Bay and Steelhead fishing on the Manistee is awful and don't even think about going to Lake Simcoe in Canada for wintertime Perch it's a waste of gas. Now I will have all those places to fish for my self


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

It's possible that those posting their opposition were doing so knowing that the Rifle relies almost solely on natural reproduction to maintain a fishable steelhead population, and they frown upon those targeting steelhead on redds (particularly those carrying the eggs), keeping the fish, then boasting about it on a website where it could be viewed by hundreds of others who may then think it's okay to do the same. Just a thought. Nice fish nonetheless though.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

cdacker said:


> It's possible that those posting their opposition were doing so knowing that the Rifle relies almost solely on natural reproduction to maintain a fishable steelhead population, and they frown upon those targeting steelhead on redds (particularly those carrying the eggs), keeping the fish, then boasting about it on a website where it could be viewed by hundreds of others who may then think it's okay to do the same. Just a thought. Nice fish nonetheless though.


Point well taken cdacker.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Saying that the Rifle almost entirely relies on natural reproduction isnt quite the truth since 40-50,000 steelhead smolts are planted there each spring... looks like last year they did stop doing right pectoral fin clips on them which is to bad.. good way to see what return they are getting on plants.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

begin sarcasm:
oooh lookie here!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-34956--,00.html
the big bad dnr is mentioning entire rivers that can't be mentioned on this site even though that site surely gets more views
and of course the dnr does not know what they are talking about when it comes to preserveing natural resources lol  :evil: and the badgers on this site know better than people with college degrees in this very subject :SHOCKED::lol:
end mini rant

newsflash!
fish live in water!
I hope no one jumps all over me for saying this and says that I was "too specific"
to the people posting useful reports thank you for your efforts, as they are greatly appreciated. But beware: the self apointed badgers might badger you to death!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't you take one badger a year legaly

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

There isn't any fish in the muskegon either. Watch out for badger traps though


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

sideshow said:


> Saying that the Rifle almost entirely relies on natural reproduction isnt quite the truth since 40-50,000 steelhead smolts are planted there each spring... looks like last year they did stop doing right pectoral fin clips on them which is to bad.. good way to see what return they are getting on plants.




The other thread got me thinking, so I looked up the Rifle in the DNR's review of gear restricted waters. Here's a couple direct quotes:



> Large steelhead plants (50,000 annually) are made to sustain a
> potamodromous fishery in winter and early spring when the most productive bait is spawn."
> 
> 
> "Marginal trout habitat; Multispecies fishery; Significant fishery for potamodromous species"


One more quick point, the DNR has initiated a "mass marking" program for lake trout and salmon. Steelhead are next, I believe all the 2012 stocked fish will receive a fin clip and a coded-wire tag, so everyone should be able to tell a stocked fish from a wild one.

Here's a quick quote about that:


> "After evaluating a number of marking and tagging options, fisheries managers chose to pursue mass-marking of all stocked salmonines using adipose fin-clips and coded-wire tags modeled after a program for marking Pacific salmon in the northwest United States."


Don


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

sideshow said:


> Saying that the Rifle almost entirely relies on natural reproduction isnt quite the truth since 40-50,000 steelhead smolts are planted there each spring... looks like last year they did stop doing right pectoral fin clips on them which is to bad.. good way to see what return they are getting on plants.


My mistake ... I didn't realize in looking at the stocking records that the Michigan strain of Rainbow Trout is anadromous. Looks like they are indeed managing it for "put and take".


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

cdacker said:


> It's possible that those posting their opposition were doing so knowing that the Rifle relies almost solely on natural reproduction to maintain a fishable steelhead population, and they frown upon those targeting steelhead on redds (particularly those carrying the eggs), keeping the fish, then boasting about it on a website where it could be viewed by hundreds of others who may then think it's okay to do the same. Just a thought. Nice fish nonetheless though.


The last time I checked, it was ok to do the same if someone catches a fish.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Few weeks when all those 8 incher plants are jumping on your fly those are future steelhead not natural repro. With a guide that runs the river plus this internet the Rifle has grown in popularity without question. Get off the beds, now is when the dropbacks will whack your lure.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

If you need a report to get you out on the river, I feel bad for you. Great report, good to see people catching them!


----------



## Cramer1 (Nov 7, 2006)

I fished the Rifle on Wed. (11th) upstream of M-55, caught a lot of throw back brown's 7-13", and a few small rainbows/steelhead. Did not see any mature steel in that stretch, did manage 1 15" brown and one 15.5" rainbow for dinner. Good luck to all. PS- did not see another fisherman in 4 hours of fishing.


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

Went this morning,05/15.Water was up and staind.Went to some of my favorite "dropback holes" with spawn,second cast and it was fish on.There still is some fish around,if you know were to look.I think there is some more still comming.One of the hens i caught was full of eggs that were still in skien.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Great initial report! thanks and congrats!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice report. God forbid if 9 people are fishing for steelhead on the Rifle River tomorrow instead of 7.....you guys won't have any fish left!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Personally, I'm not a fan of gravel raking, used to do it before I found out that it is more satisfying to learn to fish holes to willing biters. And really, anyone who has half a clue can get a hook in a fish laying in 1 ft of water, whether they are actually biting, who knows....to each his own.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of gravel raking, used to do it before I found out that it is more satisfying to learn to fish holes to willing biters. And really, anyone who has half a clue can get a hook in a fish laying in 1 ft of water, whether they are actually biting, who knows....to each his own.


Ouch!:lol:


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

It seems to me someone gave an honest report and did not ask what people thought of the method used.


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Also catching those planters might be worse than gravel dragging. One hook in the brain of the planters will make them in the future hit on the REDDS.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

billya said:


> Also catching those planters might be worse than gravel dragging. One hook in the brain of the planters will make them in the future hit on the REDDS.


Double ouch.

I perfer to hook tails wether in the hole or on the beds it's a much better fight. Then into the rose garden they go!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

quack head said:


> Double ouch.
> 
> I perfer to hook tails wether in the hole or on the beds it's a much better fight. Then into the rose garden they go!



LOL, I wasn't implying he is snagging the fish. If he likes to fish the gravel that is fine too, I really do not care what people do as long as it is legal. 

Your post reminds me of me and a buddy salmon fishing the PM a couple years ago. We were fishing the lower with skein. We fished all day and had about 4 fish on the stringer as three guys came by. They were fishing just upstream of us and we watched them ripping at some fish after a while, but not landing any and hooking few. I hooked landed a fish just before they got to us, I unhooked it and put it on the stringer. The basic questions came. What are they biting? Whatcha going to do with them? My buddy looked at them with a straight face and calmly and non-chalantly states, "Treble hooks, Sometimes they bite with their fins or tails, personally I like hooking them in the tail, they fight way harder. On the way home we will probably throw them out on the side of the road." They just looked at us and walked away. I had a pretty good laugh when they went around a bend. :lol:


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> LOL, I wasn't implying he is snagging the fish. If he likes to fish the gravel that is fine too, I really do not care what people do as long as it is legal.
> 
> Your post reminds me of me and a buddy salmon fishing the PM a couple years ago. We were fishing the lower with skein. We fished all day and had about 4 fish on the stringer as three guys came by. They were fishing just upstream of us and we watched them ripping at some fish after a while, but not landing any and hooking few. I hooked landed a fish just before they got to us, I unhooked it and put it on the stringer. The basic questions came. What are they biting? Whatcha going to do with them? My buddy looked at them with a straight face and calmly and non-chalantly states, "Treble hooks, Sometimes they bite with their fins or tails, personally I like hooking them in the tail, they fight way harder. On the way home we will probably throw them out on the side of the road." They just looked at us and walked away. I had a pretty good laugh when they went around a bend. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Panther Martin, thanks for the report and nice pic. Keep em coming. No details specific to any area, good post!



Trout King said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of gravel raking, used to do it before I found out that it is more satisfying to learn to fish holes to willing biters. And really, anyone who has half a clue can get a hook in a fish laying in 1 ft of water, whether they are actually biting, who knows....to each his own.


Not all people fishing gravel are fishing/raking beds for females. Try finding a bed, and you won't always see a fish. Many walk on. If you sit down and hide on side of bank and wait awhile, you'd be surprised as to where that steelhead comes out from hiding to work that bed. The will be in places you wouldn't think they could hide. Then when your hearts pumping, try and control yourself not to cast, and wait from some males to show up behind her and fish them, or go fish the first hole downstream. It can be just like deer hunting if you make it that way, or it can be like rippin meat from the river. All in how you approach it. I used to fish the rifle alot, its a great river(pm of the east).


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Ralph, I see your point of view. Like I said I used to do it as a beginner. I'm not a big steelhead killer, I usually take around 5-10 a year, and release 10 to 15 times that amount. I fish them from late September until May. I am fairly familiar with spawning behavior of these fish. I have spent a lot of time just watching them. I just don't have the urge to bother fish that are trying to spawn anymore, though watching them do their thing is interesting, especially watching the males battle for position. I do stream trout fish though and when I pick around beds looking for browns those big males sometimes kill my spinners, I am obliged to me their challenge though I am not actively fishing for them. Those who only fish steelhead off of the gravel are missing out on a lot of fun, and a rewarding experience. Honestly, I got to the point where hooking fish off beds was just too easy and no longer a real challenge, and then I developed my own opinions on gravel fishing and feel that most fish should be left undisturbed in their vulnerability of the spawning act. I don't care what other people do as long as they aren't just snagging fish off their beds. If it is satisfying for someone to catch fish from the gravel good for them....if someone only fishes holes, good for them. Everyone can fish how they please as long as they keep it legal and ethical.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Good post, thanks for sharing. Wish I could get back out steelheading again, but have yet to replace my too small waders in last 5 years:yikes::lol: I've become more of a pier fisherman, but miss the rivers.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

46 of my friends and i rented a bus to go fish for steel on the rifle last night..we all did really well.

jokes aside..all i saw were suckers, couple decent browns


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

The sad thing is that this dude used to get on here and share his reports fairly regularly. Anyone else notice that he hasn't said much lately???

Kinda sucks. But, thats how it goes I guess


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Seen many come and go because of this. It's too bad.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess a few people on this site do not like the redd pickers ,well it is fair and legal. Is it a good conservation practice? Does it help the species renumerate? Nice sized steelhead though I hope that you have a good recipie for cooking it. If you do have a good mush meat recipie please pass it along.


----------

